# Proposta di legge sulla legittima difesa in casa propria



## oro.blu (5 Aprile 2016)

Oggi ho ricevuto un WA da persona che conosco pregandomi di recarmi in comune a firmare questa proposta di legge che potenzia la tutela della persona che difende la propria casa se stesso e i propri cari. In questa proposta viene anche negato il risarcimento ai famigliari del ladro per lesioni.
Io vi riporto l'articolo che ho trovato. Mi sembra una cosa buona. Ma perplesso che ne sa più di me sicuramente ci darà delucidazioni. Buona giornata 

http://www.varesenews.it/2016/03/cosa-prevede-la-proposta-di-legge-sulla-legittima-difesa-in-casa-propria/501977/


----------



## perplesso (5 Aprile 2016)

io sapevo di una proposta per inserire il principio della legittima difesa in Costituzione, ma non ho molto approfondito il tema.


----------



## passante (6 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> io sapevo di una proposta per inserire il principio della legittima difesa in Costituzione, ma non ho molto approfondito il tema.


 vabbe' ma se non sei preparato che cosa rispondi a fare ? 

pentiti!!! studia!!!


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

rimedierò


----------



## brenin (6 Aprile 2016)

Questo passaggio :

" All’articolo 55 del codice penale, in fine, è aggiunto il seguente paragrafo: “Non sussiste eccesso colposo in legittima difesa quando la condotta è diretta alla salvaguardia della propria o altrui incolumità o dei beni propri o altrui nei casi previsti dal secondo e dal terzo comma dell’articolo 52”.

nel caso passasse rispecchierebbe la legislazione di alcuni stati americani in materia di proprietà privata.
Personalmente ritengo sia una "boutade" di un sedicente partito ( alla frutta) alla ricerca di voti....
Ai fini pratici ritengo sia assolutamente inattuabile ( per una svariata serie di ragioni, a partire dal concetto di legittima difesa e salvaguardia dei propri beni.... per concludere con le "interpretazioni" che i solerti magistrati inquirenti e giudicanti non mancheranno di applicare  di volta in volta alle loro sentenze e/o istruttorie ).

Se non si riforma prima il carrozzone della giustizia ( in modo che assicuri giuste ed *espiate* pene  ai rei ) tutto il resto non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2016)

Se un estraneo viola il domicilio altrui, dovrebbe essere pacifico che tutti i rischi se li assuma lui... ma vabbè, visto l'andazzo generale, tutti i nodi tra non molto verranno al pettine.


----------



## brenin (7 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se un estraneo viola il domicilio altrui, dovrebbe essere pacifico che tutti i rischi se li assuma lui... ma vabbè, visto l'andazzo generale, tutti i nodi tra non molto verranno al pettine.


Nobody, mettiamola sul ridere.... per non piangere : guarda questo articolo di stampa dove un propietario di un dobermann è stato denunciato dal ladro per le ferite/morsi  ricevute dal cane.... non posso scrivere cosa penso perchè altrimenti mi ci vorrebbe Perry Mason....

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/cronache/bergamo-magrebino-tenta-1220014.html


----------



## oro.blu (7 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Nobody, mettiamola sul ridere.... per non piangere : guarda questo articolo di stampa dove un propietario di un dobermann è stato denunciato dal ladro per le ferite/morsi  ricevute dal cane.... non posso scrivere cosa penso perchè altrimenti mi ci vorrebbe Perry Mason....
> 
> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/cronache/bergamo-magrebino-tenta-1220014.html



...e tu non sai che noi che facciamo elementi per cancelli potremmo essere denunciati se il ladro si infilza scavalcando un cancello fatto con le nostre punte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Occhi che sono una possibile ergastolana.....


----------



## brenin (8 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...e tu non sai che noi che facciamo elementi per cancelli potremmo essere denunciati se il ladro si infilza scavalcando un cancello fatto con le nostre punte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Occhi che sono una *possibile ergastolana*.....


:rotfl::rotfl:Bene, allora vuol dire che ci divideremo la parcella di Perry Mason....:rotfl::rotfl:

Prima almeno vai in Giappone....


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Nobody, mettiamola sul ridere.... per non piangere : guarda questo articolo di stampa dove un propietario di un dobermann è stato denunciato dal ladro per le ferite/morsi  ricevute dal cane.... non posso scrivere cosa penso perchè altrimenti mi ci vorrebbe Perry Mason....
> 
> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/cronache/bergamo-magrebino-tenta-1220014.html


ahahahahahah :singleeye:


----------



## oro.blu (9 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Bene, allora vuol dire che ci divideremo la parcella di Perry Mason....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *Prima almeno vai in Giappone.*...



....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma lo scopo di una legge non dovrebbe essere quello di migliorare la vita?
Nei paesi dove esiste qualcosa di simile la vita è migliore? Ci sono meno rapine? Ci sono meno morti tra le vittime di rapine?
Se non è così una legge è sbagliata indipendentemente dalla valutazione morale o dal bisogno di sicurezza individuale e sociale.


----------



## oro.blu (9 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo scopo di una legge non dovrebbe essere quello di migliorare la vita?
> Nei paesi dove esiste qualcosa di simile la vita è migliore? Ci sono meno rapine? Ci sono meno morti tra le vittime di rapine?
> Se non è così una legge è sbagliata indipendentemente dalla valutazione morale o dal bisogno di sicurezza individuale e sociale.


è vero. Io penso però che sarebbe giusto che se uno entra impunemente a casa mia e se io gli faccio del male, non debba essere io a pagare. 
Non trovo corretto il modo di fare che esiste oggi. Uno viene iscritto nel registro degli indagati anche per la legittima difesa. Ma perché? e una cosa che veramente faccio fatica a comprendere.


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo scopo di una legge non dovrebbe essere quello di migliorare la vita?
> Nei paesi dove esiste qualcosa di simile la vita è migliore? Ci sono meno rapine? Ci sono meno morti tra le vittime di rapine?
> Se non è così una legge è sbagliata indipendentemente dalla valutazione morale o dal bisogno di sicurezza individuale e sociale.


no. lo scopo di una legge è quello di regolamentare una situazione.  solo quello.

migliorare la vita è un concetto fluido.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no. lo scopo di una legge è quello di regolamentare una situazione.  solo quello.
> 
> migliorare la vita è un concetto fluido.


La legge regolamenta una situazione in caso di matrimonio, ad esempio, o altre forme di contratto.

Non si possono regolamentare le rapine. Se il riconoscimento del diritto di difesa della COSE anche contro le persone viene riconosciuto dalla legge accade perché si pensa che protegga efficacemente cose e persone e se non accade è una legge sbagliata.


----------



## spleen (9 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La legge regolamenta una situazione in caso di matrimonio, ad esempio, o altre forme di contratto.
> 
> *Non si possono regolamentare le rapine*. Se il riconoscimento del diritto di difesa della COSE anche contro le persone viene riconosciuto dalla legge accade perché si pensa che protegga efficacemente cose e persone e se non accade è una legge sbagliata.


Nemmeno assurdamente le reazioni di chi è rapinato, come succede adesso.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Nemmeno assurdamente le reazioni di chi è rapinato, come succede adesso.


La proposta vorrebbe farlo.

È naturale che l'unica conseguenza  "positiva" (per l'economia) sarebbe l'incremento della vendita di armi.
La paura non dovrebbe fare legiferare per assecondare l'emotività. Purtroppo accade troppo spesso. È grave quando la paura viene alimentata. 
Credo non sia grave solo per il caso specifico, ma perché contribuisce a creare e ad alimentare l'idea di vivere tra nemici. Mi vedo già genitori a sollecitare la difesa del pallone e del triciclo.


----------



## spleen (9 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La proposta vorrebbe farlo.
> 
> È naturale che l'unica conseguenza  "positiva" (per l'economia) sarebbe l'incremento della vendita di armi.
> La paura non dovrebbe fare legiferare per assecondare l'emotività. Purtroppo accade troppo spesso. È grave quando la paura viene alimentata.
> Credo non sia grave solo per il caso specifico, ma perché contribuisce a creare e ad alimentare l'idea di vivere tra nemici. Mi vedo già genitori a sollecitare la difesa del pallone e del triciclo.


Ti faccio un esempio, vediamo se ci capiamo meglio: Mi sembra che in Germania (che oggi come oggi non mi sembra nè un paese incivile nè il far west ) nella reazione in casa propria ad una rapina, non viene mai applicato il principio di proporzionalità tra offesa difesa, semplicemente perchè secondo loro è un principio assurdo, che solo la cavillosità perversa della legiferazione italiana ha stabilito. In effetti, come caspita faccio a dosare la reazione ad un fatto che potrebbe condurmi nella fossa insieme alla mia famiglia? E se, come è vero, reagendo nella incapacità completa di dosare quello che faccio provoco dei danni al rapinatore, perchè devo esserne ritenuto responsabile in sede civile io che non ho provocato in alcun modo la sitazione in cui mi trovo?

Inoltre ritengo che se da un lato si debba giustamente tenere conto della paura che alimenta il commercio delle armi, ritengo che in Italia ci siano dei filtri efficaci che ad esempio mancano negli USA. Ho ricevuto in eredità un catenaccio di doppietta che era di mio padre e di mio nonno prima, se vuoi ti racconto l'odissea burocratica che ho dovuto passare per entrarne in possesso.

Qua non siamo in Texas, credimi. Eppoi, voglio dire, democrazia è anche ascolto dei cittadini, vogliamo ascoltare le persone ogni tanto, che hanno anche buon senso e non sono tutti forcaioli come certa parte della politica vorrebbe e come ad altra parte farebbe comodo pensare siano? Recentemente ho sentito molte assurdità sulla cosa, persino qualcuno che invocava il ritiro completo delle armi ai cittadini, dimenticandosi che la possibilità all'autodifesa è una eventualità garantita dal codice.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio, vediamo se ci capiamo meglio: Mi sembra che in Germania (che oggi come oggi non mi sembra nè un paese incivile nè il far west ) nella reazione in casa propria ad una rapina, non viene mai applicato il principio di proporzionalità tra offesa difesa, semplicemente perchè secondo loro è un principio assurdo, che solo la cavillosità perversa della legiferazione italiana ha stabilito. In effetti, come caspita faccio a dosare la reazione ad un fatto che potrebbe condurmi nella fossa insieme alla mia famiglia? E se, come è vero, reagendo nella incapacità completa di dosare quello che faccio provoco dei danni al rapinatore, perchè devo esserne ritenuto responsabile in sede civile io che non ho provocato in alcun modo la sitazione in cui mi trovo?
> 
> Inoltre ritengo che se da un lato si debba giustamente tenere conto della paura che alimenta il commercio delle armi, ritengo che in Italia ci siano dei filtri efficaci che ad esempio mancano negli USA. Ho ricevuto in eredità un catenaccio di doppietta che era di mio padre e di mio nonno prima, se vuoi ti racconto l'odissea burocratica che ho dovuto passare per entrarne in possesso.
> 
> Qua non siamo in North Carolina, credimi. Eppoi, voglio dire, democrazia è anche ascolto dei cittadini, vogliamo ascoltare le persone ogni tanto, che hanno anche buon senso e non sono tutti forcaioli come certa parte della politica vorrebbe e come ad altra parte farebbe comodo pensare siano. Recentemente ho sentito molte assurdità sulla cosa, persino qualcuno che invocava il ritiro completo delle armi ai cittadini, dimenticandosi che la possibilità all'autodifesa è una eventualità garantita dal codice.


Allora qual è il problema? Togliere il principio di proporzionalità? Mi pare diverso dalla proposta. A me sembra un principio giusto, perché considera che un portafogli non vale una vita (per semplificare).

È una legislazione simile che consente l'assoluzione di Pistor che ha sparato alla fidanzata.


----------



## spleen (9 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora qual è il problema? Togliere il principio di proporzionalità? Mi pare diverso dalla proposta. A me sembra un principio giusto, *perché considera che un portafogli non vale una vita (per semplificare).*
> 
> È una legislazione simile che consente l'assoluzione di Pistor che ha sparato alla fidanzata.


Il fatto è che chi ti viene in casa non lo sa questo. E non lo sai nemmeno tu quando ti difendi. Ma mentre lui, attore delle sue azioni viene tutelato in questo frangente, io che subisco non lo sono affatto. Non siamo sulle stesso piano, non come persone che è scontato per me, come attori su quella scena, che è una faccenda ben diversa.

Il caso Pistorius non sarebbe mai potuto accadere in Italia, e non è una faccenda di legislazione. Io ho la certezza (anzi a pensarci meglio la quasi certezza ) che la magistratura italiana sa distinguere benissimo tra chi si è difeso e chi ha linciato un delinquente.


----------



## Foglia (9 Aprile 2016)

Se si dilatasse il principio della legittima difesa ci troveremmo a discutere sulla necessità di porre limiti via via più restrittivi. E ci sarebbero favorevoli e contrari. Come oggi.

Ciò che principalmente distingue le norme giuridiche da altre norme è la cogenza. Efficace erga omnes. Vale a dire che qualsiasi norma dell'ordinamento italiano si applica imperativamente a tutti. E non la puoi "discutere" (se non appunto nelle sedi competenti per la riforma), e vincola tutti gli appartenenti ad una tal società.

E' da questo principio che dobbiamo partire. Mica dalla "legittima" sì, o "legittima" no.

In Germania le leggi vengono percepite come cogenti. In Italia no.

Chiediamoci il perché di questo. Che forse saremmo anche pronti ad un sistema che preveda l'uso della legittima difesa in caso di necessità.


----------



## spleen (9 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se si dilatasse il principio della legittima difesa ci troveremmo a discutere sulla necessità di porre limiti via via più restrittivi. E ci sarebbero favorevoli e contrari. Come oggi.
> 
> Ciò che principalmente distingue le norme giuridiche da altre norme è la cogenza. Efficace erga omnes. Vale a dire che qualsiasi norma dell'ordinamento italiano si applica imperativamente a tutti. E non la puoi "discutere" (se non appunto nelle sedi competenti per la riforma), e vincola tutti gli appartenenti ad una tal società.
> 
> ...


Interessante. Davo per scontato il principio della cogenza.
Puoi spiegare meglio il neretto?


----------



## Foglia (9 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Interessante. Davo per scontato il principio della cogenza.
> Puoi spiegare meglio il neretto?



Non è che in Germania non vi sia la delinquenza. Ma un tedesco mediamente sa che se delinque ha conseguenze pressoché certe.

In Italia, di prescrizione in condono è tutto relativo.

Quindi non vedo perché non infrangere le norme.


----------



## Foglia (9 Aprile 2016)

*... siamo nel paese*

.. dove non importa che i mafiosi siano a piede libero.

Al contrario importa interrogarsi sulle responsabilità di un elicotterista che interviene ad un funerale in grande stile. E in punto si fa un gran casino mediatico.

E non si capisce che se quelli son liberi, il funerale lo fanno come vogliono.

Immagina dove finisce la cogenza. E pure l'efficacia erga omnes.


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La legge regolamenta una situazione in caso di matrimonio, ad esempio, o altre forme di contratto.
> 
> Non si possono regolamentare le rapine. Se il riconoscimento del diritto di difesa della COSE anche contro le persone viene riconosciuto dalla legge accade perché si pensa che protegga efficacemente cose e persone e se non accade è una legge sbagliata.


certo che si regolamentano le rapine.   infatti sono vietate.

la seconda frase non ho capito cosa hai scritto, davvero.


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora qual è il problema? Togliere il principio di proporzionalità? Mi pare diverso dalla proposta. A me sembra un principio giusto, *perché considera che un portafogli non vale una vita *(per semplificare).
> 
> È una legislazione simile che consente l'assoluzione di Pistor che ha sparato alla fidanzata.


Ma come fai a sapere che si tratta solo del portafogli (o del televisore)... magari ti seviziano, ti ammazzano... a te, ai tuoi familiari. Semplicemente , quando capita non lo sai cosa può succedere. A questo punto, se permetti l'onere del rischio se lo deve accollare chi commette il reato entrando a casa tua. E' il colmo che oltre alla pelle al momento, dopo sia la vittima del reato a dover rischiare tutte le conseguenze.


----------



## spleen (11 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> *Ma come fai a sapere che si tratta solo del portafogli (o del televisore)... magari ti seviziano, ti ammazzano... a te, ai tuoi familiari.* Semplicemente , quando capita non lo sai cosa può succedere. A questo punto, se permetti l'onere del rischio se lo deve accollare chi commette il reato entrando a casa tua. E' il colmo che oltre alla pelle al momento, dopo sia la vittima del reato a dover rischiare tutte le conseguenze.


Concordo anche su questo ovviamente. A pochi chilometri da dove abito, tempo fa una coppia di coniugi sono stati macellati - si, macellati, è la parola giusta, fatti a pezzi, da vivi, per estorcere loro i codici di apertura di una cassaforte che non conoscevano perchè apparteneva al loro ospite. E non è stato l'unico caso.
Io a casa ho figli e moglie, mi si gela il sangue solo a pensare che possa loro capitare qualcosa del genere, tempo fa, nottetempo hanno tentato di introdursi in casa mia e solo per puro caso la faccenda è fallita. Non che io in casa possieda chissà cosa, la catenina di mia moglie, le fedi, quei pochi euro che tengo nel portafogli.  Ora qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarmi, se qualcuno entra e mi affronta come faccio a dosare le reazioni, cosa faccio? Gli chiedo: Scusi cosa vorrebbe farmi? Solo derubarmi, farmi a pezzetti? Picchiarmi? Violentare mia moglie e magari mia figlia?
E non mi si dica che queste cose non succedono, o è poco probabile, cioè sì, è poco probabile ma bisognerebbe spiegarlo a chi capitano.
Io vorrei essere capito, non sono alimentato da volontà di rivalsa o da giustizialismo, vorrei solo essere messo nella condizione di poter fare quello che per me è normale e sacrosanto. Potermi difendere senza patire ritorsioni da parte di uno stato che prima non riesce a diferndermi e poi mi chiede il conto quando lo faccio per salvare me stesso ed i miei cari.

Sulla cogenza: ci ho riflettuto un po' e mi chiedo in effetti se questo clima non sia anche dovuto al fatto che l'uomo della strada percepisce il delinquente come una persona tutelata, e se stesso come in balia di situazioni paradossali.


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Concordo anche su questo ovviamente. A pochi chilometri da dove abito, tempo fa una coppia di coniugi sono stati macellati - si, macellati, è la parola giusta, fatti a pezzi, da vivi, per estorcere loro i codici di apertura di una cassaforte che non conoscevano perchè apparteneva al loro ospite. E non è stato l'unico caso.
> Io a casa ho figli e moglie, mi si gela il sangue solo a pensare che possa loro capitare qualcosa del genere, tempo fa, nottetempo hanno tentato di introdursi in casa mia e solo per puro caso la faccenda è fallita. Non che io in casa possieda chissà cosa, la catenina di mia moglie, le fedi, quei pochi euro che tengo nel portafogli.  Ora qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarmi, se qualcuno entra e mi affronta come faccio a dosare le reazioni, cosa faccio? Gli chiedo: Scusi cosa vorrebbe farmi? Solo derubarmi, farmi a pezzetti? Picchiarmi? Violentare mia moglie e magari mia figlia?
> E non mi si dica che queste cose non succedono, o è poco probabile, cioè sì, è poco probabile ma bisognerebbe spiegarlo a chi capitano.
> Io vorrei essere capito, non sono alimentato da volontà di rivalsa o da giustizialismo, vorrei solo esseree messo nella condizione di poter fare quello che per me è normale e sacrosanto. Potermi difendere senza patire ritorsioni da parte di uno stato che prima non riesce a diferndermi e poi mi chiede il conto quando lo faccio per salvare me stesso ed i miei cari.
> ...


Parto da una riflessione: in generale credo si abbia una idea troppo idealizzata della giustizia. Che non rende la vita migliore. Non tutela i buoni: cioè... non è il suo scopo primario. Quella penale, poi, serve più che altro a mantenere un certo ordine pubblico. E bon. Quindi "non la ragiona" per "il derubato, poverino, che si deve difendere".


Ecco: ora guardiamo l'istituto della legittima difesa. Che già esiste. Ed esiste vincolato dal principio di proporzionalità tra offesa e difesa. Che spesso - come detto e come dici - è un boomerang.

Ora pensiamo ad una estensione della legittima difesa: tutti quindi legittimati a reagire. Quindi autorizziamo tutti all'uso delle armi? No, perché vorrei capire: a sto punto i ladri entreranno solo armati, e non avrebbe senso lasciare "gli onesti" disarmati .

Benissimo: ora immagina questa situazione in un contesto dove né ladri né onesti percepiscono che vi è un limite - cogente - all'esercizio arbitrario delle loro azioni.

Et voilà il far west.


----------



## brenin (11 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Parto da una riflessione: in generale *credo si abbia una idea troppo idealizzata della giustizia*. Che non rende la vita migliore. Non tutela i buoni: cioè... non è il suo scopo primario. Quella penale, poi, serve più che altro a mantenere un certo ordine pubblico. E bon. Quindi "non la ragiona" per "il derubato, poverino, che si deve difendere".
> 
> 
> Ecco: ora guardiamo l'istituto della legittima difesa. Che già esiste. Ed esiste vincolato dal principio di proporzionalità tra offesa e difesa. Che spesso - come detto e come dici - è un boomerang.
> ...


Prendo spunto dal grassetto.... penso che pretendere che la giustizia ( i giudici ) faccia(no) il loro dovere ( applicare le leggi esistenti ) in tempi brevi,senza eccezioni, interpretazioni ed arzigogoli vari sia un nostro diritto, come lo è pretendere che le pene comminate siano espiate senza "sconti". Hai ragione sul Far West,ovviamente,però penso che se non si riforma il sistema giudiziario a nulla varrà qualsiasi modifica all'attuale codice penale e di procedura penale.Personalmente riterrei che i magistrati inquirenti vadano eletti e non nominati,che vada loro fissato un limite di età pensionabile decorso il quale debbano definitivamente andarsene ( lasciare la magistratura e/o altre cariche pubbliche, vero Borrelli.... ) e che venga applicato il referendum popolare che a suo tempo stabilì la responsabilità civile dei giudici. Ed aggiungo anche che questa "sfiducia" della gente comune verso il potere legislativo ha portato ( salvo casi sporadici ) ad una totale indifferenza verso alcuni basilari fondamenti che dovrebbero regolare una società "moderna".


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dal grassetto.... penso che pretendere che la giustizia ( i giudici ) faccia(no) il loro dovere ( applicare le leggi esistenti ) in tempi brevi,senza eccezioni, interpretazioni ed arzigogoli vari sia un nostro diritto, come lo è pretendere che le pene comminate siano espiate senza "sconti". Hai ragione sul Far West,ovviamente,però penso che se non si riforma il sistema giudiziario a nulla varrà qualsiasi modifica all'attuale codice penale e di procedura penale.Personalmente riterrei che i magistrati inquirenti vadano eletti e non nominati,che vada loro fissato un limite di età pensionabile decorso il quale debbano definitivamente andarsene ( lasciare la magistratura e/o altre cariche pubbliche, vero Borrelli.... ) e che venga applicato il referendum popolare che a suo tempo stabilì la responsabilità civile dei giudici. Ed aggiungo anche che questa "sfiducia" della gente comune verso il potere legislativo ha portato ( salvo casi sporadici ) ad una totale indifferenza verso alcuni basilari fondamenti che dovrebbero regolare una società "moderna".


Per giustizia intendo il Legislatore. Che come sai quasi mai proviene dal Parlamento. E ho detto tutto. E pure tu, nel primo intervento.

I giudici stanno all'ultimo gradino, secondo me


----------



## brenin (11 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per giustizia intendo il Legislatore. Che come sai quasi mai proviene dal Parlamento. E ho detto tutto. E pure tu, nel primo intervento.
> 
> I giudici stanno all'ultimo gradino, secondo me


Onestamente vedo il problema ( idiosincrasia tra il potere legislativo e quello giudiziario con tutte le derive che ne conseguono ) insanabile e pertanto chi continuerà a farne le spese sarà il comune cittadino. La riprova proprio di ieri è il clamoroso retromarcia che sta facendo il nostro premier sulle intercettazioni.... detto fuori dai denti mi sembra che, tra un po' , per essere veramente considerati "vips" , si debba avere il cellulare intercettato.... :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Onestamente vedo il problema (* idiosincrasia tra il potere legislativo e quello giudiziario* con tutte le derive che ne conseguono ) insanabile e pertanto chi continuerà a farne le spese sarà il comune cittadino. La riprova proprio di ieri è il clamoroso retromarcia che sta facendo *il nostro premier *sulle intercettazioni.... detto fuori dai denti mi sembra che, tra un po' , per essere veramente considerati "vips" , si debba avere il cellulare intercettato.... :rotfl:


Per me a monte sta il fatto che il potere legislativo non legifera. Delega al Governo. Quindi abbiamo un esecutivo politicizzato che fa le leggi, senza neppure avere un Legislatore che si senta in dovere di fingere di essere autonomo rispetto alla politica. Quel che dici su Renzi è la conseguenza. 

I giudici spesso non san che fare


----------



## spleen (11 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Parto da una riflessione: in generale credo si abbia una idea troppo idealizzata della giustizia. Che non rende la vita migliore. Non tutela i buoni: cioè... non è il suo scopo primario. Quella penale, poi, serve più che altro a mantenere un certo ordine pubblico. E bon. Quindi "non la ragiona" per "il derubato, poverino, che si deve difendere".
> 
> 
> Ecco: ora guardiamo l'istituto della legittima difesa. Che già esiste. Ed esiste vincolato dal principio di proporzionalità tra offesa e difesa. Che spesso - come detto e come dici - è un boomerang.
> ...


Perchè secondo te adesso ti entrano in casa disarmati? E si fanno qualche scrupolo? I malviventi si pongono qualche limite? A me non sembra proprio, anzi.

Poi sinceramente non capisco sta faccenda di invocare il far west, c'è forse il far west in Germania o nei paesi dove la legge è diversa? Non mi sembra proprio neanche questo in effetti. Sono meno civili della civilissima e ultragarantista Italietta? Avrete sicuramente credo una idea di cosa comporti burocraticamente detenere o acquistare un'arma da noi vero? E pensate che sia come andare all' emporio di Carson city ad acquistare una colt?  

Io non dico che uno si debba sentire -obbligato- a difendersi, vorrei solo che si sentisse tutelato nel suo difendersi, cosa che ad oggi manca del tutto, secondo me.


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè secondo te adesso ti entrano in casa disarmati? E si fanno qualche scrupolo? I malviventi si pongono qualche limite? A me non sembra proprio, anzi.
> 
> Poi sinceramente non capisco sta faccenda di invocare il far west, *c'è forse il far west in Germania o nei paesi dove la legge è diversa? Non mi sembra proprio neanche questo in effetti. Sono meno civili della civilissima e ultragarantista Italietta? Avrete sicuramente credo una idea di cosa comporti burocraticamente detenere o acquistare un'arma da noi vero? E pensate che sia come andare all' emporio di Carson city ad acquistare una colt? *
> 
> Io non dico che uno si debba sentire -obbligato- a difendersi, vorrei solo che si sentisse tutelato nel suo difendersi, cosa che ad oggi manca del tutto, secondo me.


No, in Germania c'è un sentire le leggi differente. Per cui si sa (ed è così) che ad uno sgarro corrisponde conseguenza. Da ambo le parti. Secondo me il nostro sistema non è invece pronto ad una estensione della legittima difesa che - con queste premesse, e nel nostro contesto - verrebbe solo a supplire alle carenze del "sistema giustizia". Che la non tutela non è solo non "beccare" il ladro. E' - beccato - lasciarlo in libertà .


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè* secondo te adesso ti entrano in casa disarmati? E si fanno qualche scrupolo? I malviventi si pongono qualche limite? A me non sembra proprio, anzi*
> 
> Poi sinceramente non capisco sta faccenda di invocare il far west, c'è forse il far west in Germania o nei paesi dove la legge è diversa? Non mi sembra proprio neanche questo in effetti. Sono meno civili della civilissima e ultragarantista Italietta? Avrete sicuramente credo una idea di cosa comporti burocraticamente detenere o acquistare un'arma da noi vero? E pensate che sia come andare all' emporio di Carson city ad acquistare una colt?
> 
> Io non dico che uno si debba sentire -obbligato- a difendersi, vorrei solo che si sentisse tutelato nel suo difendersi, cosa che ad oggi manca del tutto, secondo me.


Infatti. Ma poi, anche quando entrano disarmati, sono comunque pericolosi... da poco qui è morto un pensionato che viveva solo, lasciato legato e imbavagliato alla sedia di casa sua. L'hanno trovato giorni dopo, decesso per soffocamento per portargli via pochi euro. Una morte orribile, anche peggio che se gli avessero sparato.
A questo punto, alle strette meglio un eventuale far-west (in cui almeno posso provare a reagire a un delinquente) che essere inerme nelle mani del primo assassino che entra in casa. Che poi, come dici giustamente, non è che in Germania si viva come all'OK Corral.


----------



## spleen (11 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, in Germania c'è un sentire le leggi differente. Per cui si sa (ed è così) che ad uno sgarro corrisponde conseguenza. Da ambo le parti. Secondo me il nostro sistema non è invece pronto ad una estensione della legittima difesa che - con queste premesse, e nel nostro contesto - verrebbe solo a supplire alle carenze del "sistema giustizia". Che la non tutela non è solo non "beccare" il ladro. E' - beccato - lasciarlo in libertà .


Si ho capito, ma nel frattempo che aspettiamo che le carenze del sistema giustizia si sistemino ( e hai voglia, credo ) che faccaimo? aspettiamo e speriamo? Come al solito insomma.


----------



## spleen (11 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti. Ma poi, anche quando entrano disarmati, sono comunque pericolosi... da poco qui è morto un pensionato che viveva solo, lasciato legato e imbavagliato alla sedia di casa sua. L'hanno trovato giorni dopo, decesso per soffocamento per portargli via pochi euro. Una morte orribile, anche peggio che se gli avessero sparato.
> A questo punto, alle strette meglio un eventuale far-west (in cui almeno posso provare a reagire a un delinquente) che essere inerme nelle mani del primo assassino che entra in casa. Che poi, come dici giustamente, non è che in Germania si viva come all'OK Corral.


Sai secondo me com'è la cosa? Da noi si invocano sempre gli estremi, da una parte e dall'altra, manca la completa fiducia nei cittadini, che a lasciare che prendano qualche iniziativa, anche per il bene comune, vengono considerati alla stregua di un guppo di bambini deficenti.
Non che casi manchino, del resto, ma è l'atteggiamento generale della politica che è così.


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ho capito, ma nel frattempo che aspettiamo che le carenze del sistema giustizia si sistemino ( e hai voglia, credo ) *che faccaimo? aspettiamo e speriamo?* Come al solito insomma.


E' tipico del nostro sistema fornire palliativi e non soluzioni 

Un sistema che scarica sul singolo cittadino il risultato delle proprie carenze, non tutela il cittadino. E neppure garantisce l'ordine. 

Comunque... questo mi pare sia un disegno di legge dal forte sapore mediatico, più finalizzato a raccattare consensi che ad altro, come giustamente diceva brenin all'inizio 

Personalmente sarei favorevole ad una estensione della legittima difesa. Ma mi piacerebbe che si lavorasse per cambiare il substrato. E la politica - purtroppo - non è "altro" da quel che siamo noi. Mi spiace, la giustizia la vivo un po' "da dentro"


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sai secondo me com'è la cosa? Da noi si invocano sempre gli estremi, da una parte e dall'altra, *manca la completa fiducia nei cittadini, che a lasciare che prendano qualche iniziativa, anche per il bene comune, vengono considerati alla stregua di un guppo di bambini deficenti.*
> Non che casi manchino, del resto, ma è l'atteggiamento generale della politica che è così.


Verissimo!


----------



## Falcor (11 Aprile 2016)

[video=youtube;qI7hsKV7O-k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI7hsKV7O-k&nohtml5=False[/video]


----------



## spleen (11 Aprile 2016)

Brignano..... :rotfl:
Grazie Falcor, questa non l'avevo mai vista.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2016)

Concordo con Foglia. Il problema non è tutelare il singolo che ha agito per difendersi. 
Il problema sono le conseguenze di una legge del genere.
È chiaro che il principio di volersi sentire sicuri è talmente connaturato che è facile essere d'accordo.
Le conseguenze sarebbero devastanti a livello sociale e culturale.
Già abbiamo una pervasiva cultura mafiosa e omertosa, un peso abnorme del controllo sociale sulle scelte individuali (che ho scoperto qui) aggiungiamoci questi principi americani e distruggiamo quanto di buono ha lasciato l'elaborazione culturale degli ultimi secoli sul valore della vita umana.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2016)

Ho fatto un'orrenda insalata russa, ma non ho tempo.
In effetti tendo anche ad astenermi dall'esprimere i miei pareri relativi all'ambito pubblico, ma la proposta del primo emendamento mi ripugna profondamente.
La proposta dell'elezione dei magistrati venne la prima volta da Berlusconi ed è chiaro il perché.


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ho fatto un'orrenda insalata russa, ma non ho tempo.*
> In effetti tendo anche ad astenermi dall'esprimere i miei pareri relativi all'ambito pubblico, ma la proposta del primo emendamento mi ripugna profondamente.
> La proposta dell'elezione dei magistrati venne la prima volta da Berlusconi ed è chiaro il perché.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con Foglia. Il problema non è tutelare il singolo che ha agito per difendersi.
> Il problema sono le conseguenze di una legge del genere.
> È chiaro che il principio di volersi sentire sicuri è talmente connaturato che è facile essere d'accordo.
> *Le conseguenze sarebbero devastanti a livello sociale e culturale.*
> Già abbiamo una pervasiva cultura mafiosa e omertosa, un peso abnorme del controllo sociale sulle scelte individuali (che ho scoperto qui) aggiungiamoci questi principi americani e distruggiamo quanto di buono ha lasciato l'elaborazione culturale degli ultimi secoli sul valore della vita umana.


Hai usato un po di patate lessate e a pezzetti? 

Sul secondo neretto non sarei così catastrofico, eddai, ma dico è mai possibile che cambiamo una legge e affonda il paese? Un po' di pragmatismo no?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai usato un po di patate lessate e a pezzetti?
> 
> Sul secondo neretto non sarei così catastrofico, eddai, ma dico è mai possibile che cambiamo una legge e affonda il paese? Un po' di pragmatismo no?


È evidente che non si può riconoscere il diritto alla difesa e non liberalizzare l'acquisto delle armi.

Come potrei esercitare il diritto?

Che conseguenze siano devastanti resta un'opinione. Milioni di americani sono soddisfattissimi di potere avere armi e di insegnare ad usarle ai figli.


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È evidente che non si può riconoscere il diritto alla difesa e non liberalizzare l'acquisto delle armi.
> 
> Come potrei esercitare il diritto?
> 
> Che conseguenze siano devastanti resta un'opinione. Milioni di americani sono soddisfattissimi di potere avere armi e di insegnare ad usarle ai figli.


Non siamo in Texas, Bruni.
Insomma hai usato le patate o no?


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È evidente che non si può riconoscere il diritto alla difesa e non liberalizzare l'acquisto delle armi.
> 
> Come potrei esercitare il diritto?
> 
> Che conseguenze siano devastanti resta un'opinione. Milioni di americani sono soddisfattissimi di potere avere armi e di insegnare ad usarle ai figli.


Non è così. Una cosa è entrare in un market e comprarti la semiautomatica o addirittura un fucile d'assalto, come avviene in parecchi stati degli USA. Un'altra è dover frequentare un poligono, un corso sull'uso delle armi, un esame, e dover poi richiedere un porto d'armi. Ci sono anche delle vie di mezzo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non siamo in Texas, Bruni.
> Insomma hai usato le patate o no?


Solo con la pasta per Falcor.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2016)

:idea:





Nobody ha detto:


> Non è così. Una cosa è entrare in un market e comprarti la semiautomatica o addirittura un fucile d'assalto, come avviene in parecchi stati degli USA. Un'altra è dover frequentare un poligono, un corso sull'uso delle armi, un esame, e dover poi richiedere un porto d'armi. Ci sono anche delle vie di mezzo.



Un incremento progressivo è facilmente prevedibile.


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :idea:
> 
> 
> Un incremento progressivo è facilmente prevedibile.


Su questo sono d'accordo, eppure ci sono stati dove le armi da fuoco sono diffusissime e la percentuale di omicidi resta comunque molto bassa.


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :idea:
> 
> 
> Un incremento progressivo è facilmente prevedibile.


Guarda che in Italia invece è avvenuto il contrario, le leggi sulle armi sono state progressivamente sempre più restrittive.
Prova ad informarti cosa devi produrre per acquistare una pistola, poi mi sai dire, se non ti passa la voglia.
Tieni presente che in casa potresti anche arrivare a dare una coltellata con il coltello che tagli il pane, se messa alle strette, e ti incriminano lo stesso per abuso.

La prossima volta prova a metterci un po di patate, (poche) vedrai la differenza......
Ma tu usi la giardiniera o lessi le verdure apposta?


----------



## Falcor (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo con la pasta per Falcor.


Intanto io ancora aspetto 

Sull'uso delle armi dico la mia. Un dilagare sconsiderato di armi sarebbe pericoloso anche per me ma penso che se uno è consapevole di entrare in una casa e beccarsi una pallottola forse ci pensa due volte, ma c'è il rovescio della medaglia. Chi decide di entrarci lo stesso farà in modo da avere anche lui un arma e non avrà paura di usarla a differenze del padre di famiglia che si trova ladri in casa.


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Intanto io ancora aspetto
> 
> Sull'uso delle armi dico la mia. Un dilagare sconsiderato di armi sarebbe pericoloso anche per me ma penso che se uno è consapevole di entrare in una casa e beccarsi una pallottola forse ci pensa due volte, ma c'è il rovescio della medaglia. *Chi decide di entrarci lo stesso farà in modo da avere anche lui un arma e non avrà paura di usarla* a differenze del padre di famiglia che si trova ladri in casa.


Dalle mie parti lo fanno già....... purtroppo.
Se volete ve ne racconto qualcuna.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che in Italia invece è avvenuto il contrario, le leggi sulle armi sono state progressivamente sempre più restrittive.
> Prova ad informarti cosa devi produrre per acquistare una pistola, poi mi sai dire, se non ti passa la voglia.
> Tieni presente che in casa potresti anche arrivare a dare una coltellata con il coltello che tagli il pane, se messa alle strette, e ti incriminano lo stesso per abuso.
> 
> ...


Io neanche la compro fatta.

Io armi in casa ne ho avute e conosco la normativa di anni fa. Se l'hanno resa più restrittiva hanno fatto benissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2016)

Purtroppo è solo una delle manifestazioni della diffusione della mentalità del nemico alle porte, sempre foriera di guai.


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io neanche la compro fatta.
> 
> Io armi in casa ne ho avute e conosco la normativa di anni fa. Se l'hanno resa più restrittiva hanno fatto benissimo.


Io infatti non contesto leggi restrittive sulle armi, anzi.

Contesto che non metti un po' di patate nell' insalata russa.


----------



## brenin (12 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io infatti non contesto leggi restrittive sulle armi, anzi.
> 
> Contesto che non metti un po' di patate nell' insalata russa.


breve OT sull'insalata russa.... se vi può interessare la ricetta "originale" ve la mando ( i russi la chiamano  "Olivier", dal nome del cuoco francese che - leggenda popolare - la "inventò" ).


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> breve OT sull'insalata russa....* se vi può interessare la ricetta "originale" ve la mando* ( i russi la chiamano  "Olivier", dal nome del cuoco francese che - leggenda popolare - la "inventò" ).


certo che si :up:


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> breve OT sull'insalata russa.... *se vi può interessare la ricetta "originale"* ve la mando ( i russi la chiamano  "Olivier", dal nome del cuoco francese che - leggenda popolare - la "inventò" ).


Assolutamente si :up:


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

chi ha parlato di insalata russa? :inlove: si si si! grazie Brenin


----------



## brenin (12 Aprile 2016)

qui : http://www.tradimento.net/44-piccol...nsalata-russa-per-noi-)?p=1689039#post1689039

trovate la ricetta.


----------

